# Corriente en fases y neutro



## OPMOTOR (May 18, 2011)

Estimados amigos del foro, pongo a su consideracion, lo siguiente, 
En un tablero de distribucion tengo en cada una de las fases y el neutro las siguientes corrientes. medidas con un amperimetro de campo.
R: 4.0 A 
S: 4.0 A
T: 7.53 A
N: 6.4 A

La cosa es , que opinan de la corriente que tengo en el neutro, no esta muy grande?
Considero que puede ser la causa de que los fasores entre las corrientes estan desequilibrados, es decir que en un circuito tengo una carga muy inductiva, en otro una muy capacitiva, por eso la suma vectorial de los fasores me da una resultante que puede tener de modulo lo que leo en neutro.

Como puedo corregir esto?
Tengo que corregir el factor de potencia individualmente a cada circuito?

Esta ademas conectado a la entrada en triangulo un banco de capacitores de 3 x 34 uf.

Me da la idea que los capacitores podrian estar " corrigiendo de mas " y metiendo mucha Qc, que opinan, 

Comento esto por que ademas tengo el problema grande que es, a la entrada de la planta tengo:
R: 192 A 
S: 211 A
T: 210 A
N: 50 A
Hay un breaker de potencia en cual esta setiado a maximo: 225 A. el cual salta con mucha frecuencia, asi que se esta estudiando la causa yo creo que se esta trabajando muy cerca del limite superior del mismo por eso cuando se mete un arranque de motor o algo mas salta dicho breaker. 
Pero eso se soluciona facil, poniendo un breaker de mas capacidad y que claro los cables de acometida aguanten la corriente que queremos. 
Lo que me preocupa es la presencia de corriente en el neutro, asi como lo tenia en el circuito pequeño, tengo mucha corriente en el neutro. como la corregiria? . cual podria ser la causa ?

Yo tengo mis ideas pero quiero su opinion?.


----------



## Eduardo (May 18, 2011)

OPMOTOR dijo:


> R: 4.0 A
> S: 4.0 A
> T: 7.53 A
> N: 6.4 A
> La cosa es , que opinan de la corriente que tengo en el neutro, no esta muy grande?


Y si, es extrañamente grande.


> Considero que puede ser la causa de que los fasores entre las corrientes estan desequilibrados, es decir que en un circuito tengo una carga muy inductiva, en otro una muy capacitiva, por eso la suma vectorial de los fasores me da una resultante que puede tener de modulo lo que leo en neutro.
> Como puedo corregir esto?
> Tengo que corregir el factor de potencia individualmente a cada circuito?
> 
> ...


Identifica primero quienes son los culpables del desbalance y redistribuiles las fases. 
Tambien puede estar mal alguno de los capacitores del banco, pero eso o si estan corrigiendo de mas lo podes verificar cambiando el orden de las fases y conectando y desconectando el banco.




> Comento esto por que ademas tengo el problema grande que es, a la entrada de la planta tengo:
> R: 192 A
> S: 211 A
> T: 210 A
> ...


Revisa las cargas monofasicas.  Si las luces de taller y las lineas de oficinas se fueron conectando sin control, tranquilamente podes tener esa corriente.


----------

